# Not looking good for the foster--



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about this. Is this Jason you are describing? I have been through a similar experience, and unfortunately, it did not end happily. You are in my (and Dottie's and Barrington's and Karen's) prayers.


----------



## Buuddy (Jan 11, 2007)

I Think you need to move on to anxiety medication or drugs to help him calm down, what do you think ?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> I'm sorry to hear about this. Is this Jason you are describing? I have been through a similar experience, and unfortunately, it did not end happily. You are in my (and Dottie's and Barrington's and Karen's) prayers.


Yup--it is Jason--I saw the signs of trouble from the first second I met him--but hoped it was not as bad as it appears to be. At this point I don't see this situation having a happy ending for him without a miracle-- and fast. 

If he would respond to my voice at all--I would be more hopeful for him.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Buuddy said:


> I Think you need to move on to anxiety medication or drugs to help him calm down, what do you think ?


Might be an option--the problem is that we still have to make hard choices in rescue work about who is adoptable and not. It would take a very experienced person/handler with a big heart and lots of time and resources for this guy--sigh.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Buuddy said:


> I Think you need to move on to anxiety medication or drugs to help him calm down, what do you think ?


The only problem with going on the meds is ..that its short term..... Im sorry this guy is having so much trouble.......


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I feel bad for him too--but his chances of a home are so very limited--no small kids--can't be alone or crated--no cats...etc. 

I just don't have the skills for this one....sigh.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so sorry that this is happening for him and for you. I know it must be so difficult. As sad as it makes me, at least you have given him a chance.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Have his thyroid levels been tested? They may be totally out of whack, which could explain some of the behavior.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Have his thyroid levels been tested? They may be totally out of whack, which could explain some of the behavior.


I don't know for sure--he has had so many serious health issues I think they were just trying to keep him alive--

The situation is seriously trying because you can't crate him--he freaks--can't leave him alone etc and he is stage/class 3 heartworm--even with all other things--how in the Sam Hill would I keep still and quiet after treatment--all other issues aside. 


I am waiting to hear back from the rescue group---will post what they decide.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I wish I was close enough to offer help.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We're actually looking for a Golden (planning to buy a puppy) but I don't have the time right now for an SA dog and I can't have a dog here that would bark or howl in a crate. Poor guy


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Well--he won a 4 day reprieve from the rainbow bridge--we are going to board him at the vets (to keep my cats alive and me from killing him) then move him to a vet who specializes in behavioral stuff. She is supposed to be really good and honest if they can be helped or not. 

It really is a critical situation for him since he is going to have to be kept less active with the heartworm treatment...

I hope that vet can work miracles for him.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

You're getting your heart torn out over this one. Remember that you can only do your best, and that at least you're giving him a chance where before he had none. 

Jenna had severe separation anxiety problems -- to the point where I was afraid she'd come crashing through the window to get at me if I walked outside -- but I still don't think she was as bad as what you describe with Jason.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm glad the group responded with a positive action. I know you've done everything you can for the poor guy. I hope the vet can help him.

I'm sorry to hear that he got to your cat. I know the cat was driving you crazy, but still..... 

Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Gldiebr said:


> I'm glad the group responded with a positive action. I know you've done everything you can for the poor guy. I hope the vet can help him.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that he got to your cat. I know the cat was driving you crazy, but still.....
> 
> Thanks for keeping us updated!


Yeah--the cat was driving me nuts--but I had made progress and he was craping in front of the litter box--not in it but close. 

The reason I do keep fostering for this group is because they are supportive when you have a problem. You are not stuck out there on your own. Makes a world of difference, and since I seem to get the problem dogs...

I did talk to the vet at length and he said in 30 years--he has never seen such a bad case. They actually had to have someone sit in the crate with Jason to give him his IV meds. I feel some better that they saw the same things I did--it was not just me. 

Thanks for listening and being here.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear about this, very sad.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

It sounds like this is just heart-breaking for you. You've said that Jason really touched you in a special way. It must be devastating to realize exactly how damaged this poor creature is. I hope the behaviorist can do something for him. Take care of you - remember, this isn't a failure on your part.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks--lots of lessons in this one for me on many levels. For one--the 'vet dog' I have now would have been put down at the pound if Jason had not shown up exactly when he did. After keeping the abandoned dog for 5 months hoping someone would want him--they finally gave up and send the the pup to the local shelter--he was on his 3rd day--and that is all you get. I knew not to take a dog home straight from the shelter again--esp one who is coughing--while I was dropping him off at the vet-they just happened to tell me out the 'vet dog'--They had no idea that I had been looking for a dog companion for Julie and asked me if I would please be interested in him. So at least one life was saved because of this mess. Gotta love coincidence eh?

I also learned that while I did not do everything right--not sure we ever do--I did more right with him than I thought--the last thing you want to do with a SA dog is encourage more dependence. He was making progress playing nice with the other dogs, but just not enough fast enough.

I guess we all at some point meet a particular one that just touches or rips at your heart strings--sometimes they end well--sometimes they don't.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

There's a saying that you should repeat to yourself at times like this. It's by Ralph Waldo Emerson, and it's one of my very most favorites: "To know even one life has breathed easier because you have lived; that is to have succeeded." 

Never doubt that you are making a difference. And never doubt that fate plays a hand in what we do.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Actually--fate is kind of freaky sometimes--I call these moments 'divine interference'.


----------

